# DARKFALL New Dawn [Discussion / Info] [MMO]



## Kail11 (7. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*What is Darkfall: New Dawn?*
Darkfall: New Dawn (DND) is an FPS-MMORPG set in the high-fantasy, vast, un-instanced world of Agon. The Darkfall franchise was originally launched by Aventurine Studios (a totally different development team) in 2009, with Darkfall Online. Aventurine then morphed it into the often-criticised Darkfall: Unholy Wars, and struggled to return that game to Darkfall’s glory days of 2009-2012.


It’s the only game around that’s got high-skilled FPS PvP, massive clan and alliance warfare, politics, war-mongering, spying, diplomacy, crafting, trading and PvE – all in the one place. The game breeds a social nature.


The graphics might look outdated now, but the gameplay remains superb. The changes its new developers Ub3rgames have brought to the game have already gone a long way.


At its simplest, Darkfall is: 


Full loot 
Player-skill-based PvP/PvE 
Massively open world 
Regional control


MMORPG where individual and clan reputation matter. 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*So what’s changed from the original Darkfall game?*


Some highlights that are in for launch:



Localisation – banking and marketplaces will be local but you will have global access to your gold (Think EVE Online)
Armour traits – different armour types provide different potencies, and you can mix and match to suit your own playstyle
Titles – you can choose how you want to specialise in the available skills with up to 5 different titles (think of this like a skills soft cap/class system)
Meaningful alignment – going red (Bad) is a choice, but one that will make things much harder for those who dare kill their own kind, risk vs reward!
Spawn scaling – work together (even with people you don’t know) to get more loot and XP: mobs get harder and give better gains/loot when you bring more people.
No fast travel – keeping the world localised, encouraging trade and the need to defend local, specialised resources. Control your own territory or encroach on your neighbours!
Village control points – ‘king of the hill’ style village captures to gain your clan much needed clan meditation points, gold and local resources – and the same for you too!
PvP has completely changed – gone is the old DFO meta where you needed to level up all skills to be viable. In come reactive blocking, weapons that are all useful (even the one-handed weapons and shield combos), encumbrance and magnitude greatly affecting archery, spell powers and damage.
Mount inventories – to help you carry your gear, loot and wares
Dynamic harvesting – the further you are from safety, the better drops you’ll be getting

So much more than can be listed here!



DARKFALL: NEW DAWN




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-ch2lkdPH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





LARGE SCALE SIEGES





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCNZ1Mh7djQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.









January 2018 launch date confirmed
Ub3rgames – the game’s developers – have confirmed that Darkfall: New Dawn will launch on 26 January 2018









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://darkfallnewdawn.com/​


----------



## Kail11 (7. Januar 2018)

This is a successor to DFO / DFUW. The beta has been pretty decent so far. Anybody playing or played the previous version? 

What are peoples thoughts? I always liked the clan politics + PVP in this game.


----------



## Kail11 (19. Januar 2018)

They've just released a free trial until the 24th Jan

Check it out guys!

https://darkfallnewdawn.com/2018-01-19-free-trial/


----------

